# Need some Advice for Career in IT



## kumar.vanshaj (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I joined this forum today. I'm looking for some advice here. Let me tell you something about myself first. I started my career with a BPO worked there for several years (though always hated that job). Then moved a well-known MNC as a Video Conference Coordinator and i'm a part of IT Support. I'm just a B.com and now seriously thinking to make a career in IT sector. Computers and Technology always interests me. Can anyone suggest me how to take a start in building my career in IT?? I really like Networking. So any suggestions for some basic courses / Certifications for Networking. I really want to start from basics.

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning and welcome to the forum!!

There are a lot of certifications you can get which will help.

Comptia's A+ certification is a great place to start, the certification doesn't expire and there are plenty of study guides you can purchase to prepare you for the test. If your into networking also get Cisco Certified. There are classes and tests you can take to become certified. Having both of those certifications should help you land an it position. Good luck!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I would forget Cisco right now and go after A+ and Network+.

BG


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bg,
Any reasoning behind getting the networking+ over CC?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The general consensus around here is to hold on Cisco till you actually start working with it.

BG


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks BG


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Oogles, the A+ certification does indeed expire; you have to recertify every three years.

Kumar, I agree that the A+ certification is the best place to start, followed by Network+. Other than a Windows client certification (MCP on XP, MCTS on Vista, and/or MCTS on Win7), I wouldn't recommend going any further with certification until you build up some experience. As BG correctly indicates, Cisco certifications are for people who are already working with Cisco equipment.

Always remember... except for entry-level certifications (like A+ and Network+), certifications are designed to show employers what you already have experience doing... NOT to show employers what you WANT to be doing.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

BosonMichael said:


> Oogles, the A+ certification does indeed expire; you have to recertify every three years.
> 
> Kumar, I agree that the A+ certification is the best place to start, followed by Network+. Other than a Windows client certification (MCP on XP, MCTS on Vista, and/or MCTS on Win7), I wouldn't recommend going any further with certification until you build up some experience. As BG correctly indicates, Cisco certifications are for people who are already working with Cisco equipment.
> 
> Always remember... except for entry-level certifications (like A+ and Network+), certifications are designed to show employers what you already have experience doing... NOT to show employers what you WANT to be doing.


Michael,
I was unaware that A+ required a three year recert, thanks! I suppose I should look into taking that test again.

-oogles


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> Michael,
> I was unaware that A+ required a three year recert, thanks! I suppose I should look into taking that test again.
> 
> -oogles


If you took it before 2011, it does not expire. If you took it after 1/1/11, it expires in three years.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well that would be why I was confused. Thank you good sir


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

oogles36 said:


> Well that would be why I was confused. Thank you good sir


You are very welcome!  Always glad to help.


----------



## kumar.vanshaj (Feb 12, 2012)

BosonMichael said:


> Oogles, the A+ certification does indeed expire; you have to recertify every three years.
> 
> Kumar, I agree that the A+ certification is the best place to start, followed by Network+. Other than a Windows client certification (MCP on XP, MCTS on Vista, and/or MCTS on Win7), I wouldn't recommend going any further with certification until you build up some experience. As BG correctly indicates, Cisco certifications are for people who are already working with Cisco equipment.
> 
> Always remember... except for entry-level certifications (like A+ and Network+), certifications are designed to show employers what you already have experience doing... NOT to show employers what you WANT to be doing.


Very wise advise it is. I do not work on CISCO Units but on Polycom units. I am going to follow the suggestions.:smile:


----------



## kumar.vanshaj (Feb 12, 2012)

oogles36 said:


> Morning and welcome to the forum!!
> 
> There are a lot of certifications you can get which will help.
> 
> Comptia's A+ certification is a great place to start, the certification doesn't expire and there are plenty of study guides you can purchase to prepare you for the test. If your into networking also get Cisco Certified. There are classes and tests you can take to become certified. Having both of those certifications should help you land an it position. Good luck!


Thanks a million for the advice. I'm going to look forward for A+ certification.


----------



## kumar.vanshaj (Feb 12, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> The general consensus around here is to hold on Cisco till you actually start working with it.
> 
> BG



Yupp I agree !!


----------

